# Eating chocolate and sweets



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Do any of you find that eating chocolate, candy, or anything sweet on an empty stomach makes you feel nauseous or gives you d? It seems like I can't tolerate them unless I've eaten a full meal. What about you guys?


----------



## Lins (Aug 24, 2002)

I can never tolerate chocolate or sweets. I get bowel spasms and D whenever I eat them. It sucks because I love chocolate so much!!!


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

Same with me! I used to be able to eat any candy I wanted and I ate them in excess but since I developed IBS I haven't been able to eat my favourite...gummies, let alone anything else without getting really sick to my stomach or get d. There's only one sweet I can eat, licorice laces. It tends to tide me over. Plus, I can control how much of it I eat at a time a little better.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i cant eat sweets period. LOL i still do .......... gatta go twix bar revenge


----------

